# Huffman champions



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2012)

*this is reposted from my site:*



> Hi, I've been getting a lot of questions lately about the Huffman Champion line of bikes. I have been wanting to write a post specifically about them but have been hesitant because I'm not really the foremost expert. in fact I'm a big fan but have hit a brick wall when looking for information. my plan for this thread is to give as much information as I have and have been able to figure out from what I have. I am more than happy to be corrected or helped with this small project.
> A huge problem is that the literature is scarce and the people who have it are not really willing to share it, or just want to sell really poor quality black and white photo copies for a bunch of money. a few have shared, but most do not, so I only have some of the catalogs.
> any one willing to send Huffman or Dayton literature to me will truly be appreciated and must realize that I intend to share it to the rest of the hobby.
> Thanks,
> Scott






> Ok, lets start!
> First, I would like to clear up a mis-conception or two. In 1940 and 1941 multiple models had the large tank and only one each year is truly identified as the Champion. Another mis-conception is that there is a Dayton Champion. Huffman is the manufacturer, Dayton is a badge line. The models are different between the Huffman line and the Dayton line. The top Huffman and Huffman level bikes was the Champion, while the top Dayton was the Mainliner. These bikes are optioned differently and have different paint schemes etc. Another thing to clear up is that not all Champions were tank bikes. As you will see, each year there is a full dress model and a stripped down model.
> This post will most likely only cover the Huffman Champion as I am currently missing the 1940 and 1941 Dayton catalogs.
> I would love to buy originals, or good copies, of any of the Huffman literature I am missing.
> The Champion line started in 1939. I have the 1939 1940 and 1941 Huffman catalogs. As far as I know there aren't any 1942-1947 Huffman catalogs available. I'm not sure if there ever was, my collection skips from 1941 to 1948. There is a Champion line in the 1948 catalog so just because, I will include it here.






> 1939 saw the first year of the Champion line. They were designated as Models 11, 12, 13, and 14.
> Model 11 was the top of the line Champion, but not the top of the line for Huffman, that honor fell to the Model 1 Twin-Flex followed by models 2, 3, and 4 which were all Twin-Flex Cushioned bikes. Model 11's options are listed in the catalog image below as are the options for Model 12. One thing to clarify is that Model 12 came with a Persons #219 reflector in an aluminum fender mounted housing. This housing was the same housing as the one used on the Firestone Twin-Flex and some Girls models.
> Models 13 and 14 are the girls counterparts of Models 11 and 12.
> You could special order Twin-Flex Cushioning on any model except Juvenile, Special Line, and Lightweights, by adding an "S" on the order form. likewise, a single Flex could be special ordered by adding "SF" on the order form. As a special order you could also order such things as Chrome or fenders, braced handlebars, speedometers, two speeds, hand brakes, and other things.






> 1940 was the second year of the Champion line. they were designated as Models 11, 12, 13, and 14 again.
> Model 11 was the top of the line Champion and the top of the line for Huffman, the Twin-Flex followed with models 21TF and 23TF. Model 11's options are listed in the catalog image below as are the options for Model 12. Again, Model 12 came with a Persons reflector in an aluminum fender mounted housing. This housing was the same housing as the one used on the 1939 models.
> I'm guessing you could special order Twin-Flex Cushioning. Likewise, a single Flex most likely could be special ordered.






> 1941 was the third year of the Champion line. they were designated as Models 11, 12, 13, and 14 again.
> Model 11 was the top of the line Champion and the top of the line for Huffman, Model 11's options are listed in the catalog image below as are the options for Model 12.
> The newly designed spring fork was available on any 26" balloon tire Huffman bicycle.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2012)

OK, this is as far as I got before I got distracted with other things. here's where we'll start. anyone interested can join in, feel free to add photos of your bikes and comment. as stated in the original threads, if you have any of the Huffman literature covering these years please contribute to the comnmunity.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2012)

Not much to add, except where's the order form for the 1941 Model 11?

 That bike is Sweet!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Not much to add, except where's the order form for the 1941 Model 11?
> 
> That bike is Sweet!




only for you Marty!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, Scott.

 I'll start filling out the form, while the time machine is warming up.


----------



## dungo (Apr 12, 2012)

What it is your website adress?  I would like to visit it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2012)

no one came so I closed it all off.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2012)

I almost forgot this. you'll need this before you get in the time  machine. remember, these are wholesale prices, so you'll need your  resellers license.







37fleetwood said:


> only for you Marty!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 13, 2012)

*56 cents new!*

I knew those aluminum torpedo lights are bringing more than they're worth.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 48702View attachment 48703View attachment 48704

The real deal.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow!

 Only $24.50 for the fully equipped Model 11, that's a smokin deal!

 I hope I can get the Flux Capacitor juiced up before the prices change.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, Yeah!

 I forgot, I don't have a re sellers license, so, Scott. I may need you to travel back with me. 

 Sorry about that, but hey! It might not be so bad. We can have some coffee with Horace and maybe he will give us a peek in the prototype shop.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2012)

catfish said:


> View attachment 48702View attachment 48703View attachment 48704
> 
> The real deal.




I think I'm ok, thanks though.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 13, 2012)

Great thread about the Huffman Champions. Thanks Scott for posting. Brad you're stoked to have a one of those cool bikes as well. can't wait to see that up and riding at the lucky Labrador meet when it's ready.


----------



## BWbiker (Apr 13, 2012)

*Lcky Lab meet coming up and Portland auto swap meet today.....*



fatbike said:


> Great thread about the Huffman Champions. Thanks Scott for posting. Brad you're stoked to have a one of those cool bikes as well. can't wait to see that up and riding at the lucky Labrador meet when it's ready.



 First projects first, you will see my '41 Hawthorne I will post a pic this weekend if I can get to it. Just spent all day since 7 AM at the HUGE Portland swap meets that are going on simultaneously. My feet feel it. We walked the whole Portland international raceway and then on to the whole Expo center. for the second meet. They have free busses running between so you only have to part once.  Must be close to 5,000 vendors. Unreal car meet with lots of bike and motorcycle stuff mixed in. I believe attendance is over 50,000 each day for four days.
It runs for two more days. Brad


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2012)

the Dayton and National lines will be identical as far as I know, as  will the Huffman line and any other Huffman owned badge. not certain  about 1940 but Firestone and Western Auto had their own color and paint  schemes. apparently they were big enough customers that Huffman  accommodated them as much as needed.

Here is the Fall Winter 1939/1940 catalog page




Here is the Spring Summer 1940 catalog page




and finally this is an undated late 1939 catalog page. it is also the only one that mentions colors. sadly it's for the wrong bike.


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2012)

*Huffman patents*

Huffman patents
Spring front fork 


Tank 

 


Guard 


Rack 


Seat 


Tank


----------



## BWbiker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Colors for '40 Huffman built bikes....*

Firestone offering Silver with red trim in  '39 peaks my interest in finding documention for '40. 
I am hoping a more '40 information will come up for Firestone and Western Auto from another member!

Thank you, Brad


----------

